# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Mincetur y USTR instalaron Subcomité de Manejo del Sector Forestal que exige TLC

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Empresarios piden participar activamente en cumplimiento de adenda forestal, afirma Adex*  *Lima, jul. 19 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur) del Perú y la Oficina del Representante Comercial de Estados Unidos (USTR) instalaron de manera oficial el Subcomité de Manejo del Sector Forestal, tal como establece la adenda en materia forestal del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) suscrito entre ambos países, informó hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex).  
El presidente del Comité Forestal de Adex, Santiago Echecopar, indicó que en dicho grupo de trabajo se debe tomar en cuenta al sector privado para apoyar en el cumplimiento de la adenda forestal del TLC. 
Indicó que dicha adenda establece compromisos como la conservación de los bosques, ya que Estados Unidos está muy preocupado por la tala ilegal que ocurre en el Perú. 
El representante empresarial estuvo presente en la instalación del subcomité en representación de la sociedad civil, la cual fue representada también por algunas Organizaciones No Gubernamentales (ONG). 
Asimismo, consideró que el empresariado del sector forestal debe tener una  participación activa para lograr el cumplimiento del anexo sobre el manejo del sector forestal, que está incluido en el Protocolo de Enmienda del TLC Perú - Estados Unidos. 
Nuestro país firmó en su momento la adenda en cuya formulación lamentablemente no pudimos participar ni aportar, no queremos que esa situación se repita, es por eso que estamos pidiendo que nos convoquen oportunamente para participar en la reuniones, no queremos que se nos llame solo para la foto, sino para contribuir, comentó. 
Echecopar calificó de importante la participación del sector privado en la formulación de la nueva Ley Forestal. 
Mencionó que los empresarios pueden  contribuir a darle un sesgo promotor, de tal manera que pueda complementar la adenda forestal del TLC que es represiva, pues sugiere imponer sanciones civiles y penales para desincentivar la violación  de las leyes, las normas y otras medidas en relación con la extracción ilegal de madera. 
Para ello se prevé incrementar considerablemente las sanciones penales e inclusive suspender el derecho de exportar el producto respecto del cual se infringió la ley. 
De la misma manera tiene previsto aumentar el número y la efectividad del personal dedicado a hacer cumplir las  leyes, las normas y otras medidas relacionadas a la tala de madera.Temas similares: Artículo: Mincetur espera que Ley Forestal sea aprobada por el pleno del Congreso en actual legislatura Mincetur potenciará sector exportador con mayor promoción y reducción de costos logísticos Esta semana Minag comenzará a recibir aportes a leyes sobre manejo forestal y de recursos hídricos Nueva ley forestal debe abordar problemática forestal más allá de compromisos del TLC, afirma Mincetur USTR expresa preocupación por posible derogatoria de Ley Forestal, señala Mincetur

----------

